# Elan g!



## chomperoni

Has anyone had any experience with the new Elan G system?

Wondering how stable the system is and or user experience.


----------



## fcwilt

I have the previous incarnation from HomeLogic. I am very satisfied. I am planning on upgrading my system to the new hardware when I can.


----------



## Airric

As an Elan dealer and as the owner of an Elan g! System in my own home, I can say that the system is very nice to use and very stable. As Frederick eluded to, the Elan g! system is based on the HomeLogic core software which is a very mature platform that's been around for many years. After Elan purchased HomeLogic a couple of years ago, g! is the culmination of the two. While the g! interface is not very customizable, it is very easy to use and very elegant looking in my opinion. No need for costly and time consuming custom programming like AMX & Creston systems (I am an AMX dealer also by the way).


The only downside is that you are at the mercy of Elan when it comes to 2-way drivers. While they have a pretty healthy list of drivers available, there always seems to be one or two devices we as dealers need that Elan hasn't written yet.


Other than that, I highly recommend the system.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As an Elan dealer and as the owner of an Elan g! System in my own home, I can say that the system is very nice to use and very stable. As Frederick eluded to, the Elan g! system is based on the HomeLogic core software which is a very mature platform that's been around for many years. After Elan purchased HomeLogic a couple of years ago, g! is the culmination of the two. While the g! interface is not very customizable, it is very easy to use and very elegant looking in my opinion. No need for costly and time consuming custom programming like AMX & Creston systems (I am an AMX dealer also by the way).
> 
> 
> The only downside is that you are at the mercy of Elan when it comes to 2-way drivers. While they have a pretty healthy list of drivers available, there always seems to be one or two devices we as dealers need that Elan hasn't written yet.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I highly recommend the system.



Is there a published list of drivers that is available to the general public? It would help to know what works and what doesnt? It would help to make my final decision.


----------



## Chicagorep

The Elan g! driver list is very extensive, over 450 products are supported. I think you would be hard pressed to find a product that supports 2 way communication that isn't on the list.


----------



## fcwilt

You can locate you local dealer and perhaps they would give you the list.


You can create you own "one-way" IR devices and serial RS-232 devices.


You can also have the system respond to incoming IR and serial signals which can generate any of the standard system events.


You cannot duplicate the behavior of a system supplied two-way driver but you can still do quite a bit.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcwilt* /forum/post/19645951
> 
> 
> You can locate you local dealer and perhaps they would give you the list.
> 
> 
> You can create you own "one-way" IR devices and serial RS-232 devices.
> 
> 
> You can also have the system respond to incoming IR and serial signals which can generate any of the standard system events.
> 
> 
> You cannot duplicate the behavior of a system supplied two-way driver but you can still do quite a bit.



Sorry if I am not familiar with the terms. When you say one way or two way I am guessing that one way you can send command to device only while two way the device can also send commands to the system. Is that correct ?


----------



## 39CentStamp

Yes. An easy to understand reason for 2way is volume feedback indicator on your remote. Another example is having the currently selected source highlighted. Another is cover art and meta data from 2way audio sources.


----------



## JOJO888

May I write a driver myself if meet a new equipment?

Or could I send HEX code to series port follow its control protocol?

I just care about ELAN g! flexibility.

thx


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20219031
> 
> 
> May I write a driver myself if meet a new equipment?



No.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20219031
> 
> 
> Or could I send HEX code to series port follow its control protocol?
> 
> thx



Yes.


----------



## JOJO888

Hi,Frederick


Thanks for your help. I was told to use the Generic Serial Device driver to add support for any RS-232 device.You know,by this way,it is one-way control work.If I need get what feed back from serial port how can I make it? Such as a projector,or a Daikin air-condition.thx


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20222903
> 
> 
> Hi,Frederick
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help. I was told to use the Generic Serial Device driver to add support for any RS-232 device.You know,by this way,it is one-way control work.If I need get what feed back from serial port how can I make it? Such as a projector,or a Daikin air-condition.thx



If the device sends a fixed string of characters something like OK, READY, etc you can detect that with a Generic Serial Device (GSD).


If the device sends a variable string of characters like VOL=## (where ## could be from 00 to 99) then you could only detect the VOL= part or a specifc value like VOL=00.


To detect a string you first define the same string as you would for sending it.


Then you define a "Code Received" event for that string - you are of course limited to the normal set of actions for such an event.


One thing to point out (at least with the older HomeLogic) if you have, lets say, three different GSDs and each one has, say, a POWER_ON command then when trying to select that string for the event you will see

POWER_ON

POWER_ON

POWER_ON

in the list of strings to choose from. You need of course to select the correct one. To do that you can temporarily change the name (in the GSD of interest) to something else to determine which one to choose.


Or you can give all of the strings for a given device a prefix like TV_ or DVD_ or SAT_. So now you would have:

TV_POWER_ON

DVD_POWER_ON

SAT_POWER_ON


Perhaps in the newer version the have improved the user interface for this sort of selection.


----------



## JOJO888

Thank you,my freind. Have you integrate g! in a complex case? I wanna how to make g! cooperate with Lutron and Dainkin together if GSD are not able to get accurate feed back data. I am curious and looking for it in ELAN Uni site. Unfortunately I did not find answer. Would you please teach me how to deal with it? thx,Frederick


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20228740
> 
> 
> Thank you,my freind. Have you integrate g! in a complex case? I wanna how to make g! cooperate with Lutron and Dainkin together if GSD are not able to get accurate feed back data. I am curious and looking for it in ELAN Uni site. Unfortunately I did not find answer. Would you please teach me how to deal with it? thx,Frederick



I have not used either Lutron of Dainkin.


I still have the older HomeLogic system installed.


So I don't think I can be of much help unless you have simple, specific questions.


----------



## JOJO888

Thank you .Your advice is very helpful.

Will you upgrade to new g! product line? I guess it is more powerful than HL.


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20239186
> 
> 
> Thank you .Your advice is very helpful.
> 
> Will you upgrade to new g! product line? I guess it is more powerful than HL.



Currently (according to my dealer) there is no upgrade path. If that is true, then I need to save up to purchase the new hardware and software - I will but it will take some time.


----------



## aspalla

Unfortunately, that is true ( I am a dealer)


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aspalla* /forum/post/20244466
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, that is true ( I am a dealer)



That's too bad.


I wouldn't expect to have an upgrade path on the hardware but it would be nice if Elan would allow "transfer" of my "pro" licenses to a new box.


Oh well...


----------



## Airric

Quote:

Originally Posted by *fcwilt*
That's too bad.


I wouldn't expect to have an upgrade path on the hardware but it would be nice if Elan would allow "transfer" of my "pro" licenses to a new box.


Oh well...
Actually it's not true that Elan doesn't allow upgrades of HomeLogic systems to g! I've done the upgrade to two my client's systems. There's just a few catches to getting your system upgraded as they won't upgrade every system out there:


1. They won't approve an upgrade of your system if you still have any legacy Elan interfaces in your system (i.e. VIA touchscreens, Z keypads, etc.)

2. Having a dealer who has a good relationship with the right people in Elan







Elan's "official" position to date has been to not update HomeLogic systems to g! But that doesn't mean they won't. Your dealer just needs to get the right people to approve the update.


While HomeBrick processors are fully g! compatible (even 5 year old HomeLogic ones), going forward, any new hardware features will be exclusive to the HCxx controllers. For example, the new HR2 remote will only work on HCxx controllers. That being said, Elan will offer an upgrade program for HomeBrick owners to move to a HCxx controller in the near future.


----------



## Airric

And also Frederick, Elan will also allow a transfer of Pro apps and licenses from a g! Homebrick to a g! HCxx controller.


----------



## fcwilt

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Airric* 
And also Frederick, Elan will also allow a transfer of Pro apps and licenses from a g! Homebrick to a g! HCxx controller.
Hmm...


I will have to get back to my dealer and have them check this out.


I was planning on getting the new hardware and if I can transfer my pro licenses that would be a real plus.


----------



## JOJO888

For me ,it is not a problem.I do not have HL controller. I have a plan to get HC06 and TS7,plus ipad, if I have confidence of 2-way communication between HCXX and climate devices.


I think g! will be good products based on IP.Only small problem is not flexible as other central control system.


----------



## Airric

JOJO, which Lutron system do you have? Elan already has 2-way drivers for Homeworks, RadioRA, and RadioRA2. As long as you have one them you'll be fine. Are you international?


----------



## JOJO888

Yes.I am international. Now I am in Beijing.Next month I will be in Australia. I will get a set of homeworks system to test. I heard it is good for Elan g!. You know,Lutron is a bit expensive. I hope to find a better way to apply 2-way control for cheaper lighting and climate system even though not included in Elan driver list.I am looking for detail progamming advice. But it seems hard to send and get accurate feed back via RS-232/485 manully in g!(Frederick's advice is helpful,thanks very much) This situation make me down.So far I hope g! more powerful. I will try more after I get its HC6 and TS7.Any achievement will be post here to share with you.


----------



## fcwilt

You may want to investigate UPB lighting.


It works very well with HomeLogic.


----------



## JOJO888

thx.Would you give me an advice for brand? I guess HAI is OK. I found a dealer in China.


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20263578
> 
> 
> thx.Would you give me an advice for brand? I guess HAI is OK. I found a dealer in China.


 http://pulseworx.com/ (the company that developed UPB technology - if I remember correctly)

http://www.homeauto.com/main.asp 

http://simply-automated.com/index.php 

http://www.webmtn.com/index.php 


I've used them all.


----------



## chomperoni

I am looking at a sony bdp-CX7000ES blu ray disc mega changer. It has rs232 port. Does anyone know if it will work with the Elan G system?


----------



## Chicagorep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/20341742
> 
> 
> I am looking at a sony bdp-CX7000ES blu ray disc mega changer. It has rs232 port. Does anyone know if it will work with the Elan G system?



Yes, it is listed in the Common Resource Library


----------



## chomperoni

So does that mean that it will show the cover art through the élan g interface or is it the Sony xbar?


----------



## Chicagorep

Not thru RS232, that's usually accomplished through an IP connection. I"m not sure what the Sony xbar is.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chicagorep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not thru RS232, that's usually accomplished through an IP connection. I"m not sure what the Sony xbar is.



The Sony xbar is the ps3 interface that Sony now uses for most of it's products.


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does that mean that it will show the cover art through the élan g interface or is it the Sony xbar?



Yes, it will show full cover art of your collection right on the g! Interface ala Kaleidescape style, including on iPads and even the iPhone. This is through the RS232 ports on the BD changer. Elan gets the cover art info from it's own service, not from the BD changer. This is how they get around any limitations of the RS232 interface compared to the network interface.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airric* /forum/post/20345169
> 
> 
> Yes, it will show full cover art of your collection right on the g! Interface ala Kaleidescape style, including on iPads and even the iPhone. This is through the RS232 ports on the BD changer. Elan gets the cover art info from it's own service, not from the BD changer. This is how they get around any limitations of the RS232 interface compared to the network interface.



I am excited to see what it will look like when my system is completed in two months. I have set up the changer in my current home and it is really cool but the interface sucks.


----------



## JOJO888

You mean sony's interface suck? As I knew, G! media app introduction picture is just showing sony BD changer's content. I think they will integarte very well. RS-232 is used for control signal. Cover and artist infomation is achieved from internet via metadata,right?


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean sony's interface suck? As I knew, G! media app introduction picture is just showing sony BD changer's content. I think they will integarte very well. RS-232 is used for control signal. Cover and artist infomation is achieved from internet via metadata,right?



I'm pretty sure he meant Sony's XMB interface for browsing through the changer's disc library sucks. Personally, I understand why a lot of people complain about Sony's native interface. The cover art is really small and if you have a few hundred disc loaded, It can be hard to scroll through the entire collection.


Elan's interface is different simply because of where you are viewing the interface from. Whereas Sony's interface can only be viewed on the TV display, Elan's is browsed from some form of touchscreen interface (i.e. iPad, iPhone, Elan touchscreens, etc.) which makes it much easier to browse though your entire library via the use of swipe gestures and from the palm of your hand. While I certainly wouldn't put Elan's interface up there with say, Kaleidescapes, you also are only paying 1/4 of the price of an equivalent Kaleidescape system.


And yes, Elan is only controlling and getting simple metadata from Sony over the RS232 connection. Elan gets cover art from it's own connection to an online service (I believe it's Gracenote).


----------



## chomperoni

Yes, I meant Sony's xmb interface. Sorry for the confusion.


Eric, what about Apple TV does that interface properly with the G! System?


----------



## Airric

If you're asking about Apple TV 2, then the answer is no, no matter whose system we're talking about. If you're talking about the original Apple TV, then the answer is unfortunately still no as it pertains to Elan specifically. Not that you couldn't connect it as a source to the system and control it via IR and utilize ATV's OSD on a TV. Just not full two way integration like what I think you're asking for.


There are some rumors at Elan that they are close to having full iTunes integration built into g!, but no promises as to if and when.


----------



## JOJO888

By the way, Eric, are you familiar with Xantech multiroom music product? For all included in AVC, would compatibility with Elan g! be better?


I meet a case to choose between Russound and Xantech. thx


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20367142
> 
> 
> By the way, Eric, are you familiar with Xantech multiroom music product? For all included in AVC, would compatibility with Elan g! be better?



It's important to remember, the AVC Group was only officially formed on January 1st of this year. They are still going through a transition phase right now which includes moving personnel around (including physical relocation in some instances). Don't expect to see the full benefits of the collaboration within the AVC Group until later this year or beyond.


As I noted in another post, just because these companies were "sister" companies under the Linear umbrella prior to the formation of the AVC Group, doesn't mean that there was much, if any, collaboration between companies at all. Most companies under the Linear umbrella worked autonomously from each other. This was the motivation behind the formation of the AVC Group by Linear. To bring companies with like technologies together. NOT so that they all become one big company, but more so that they don't keep reinventing the wheel three times over on every product. Each company will retain it's identity and do what it does best, but there will be more collaboration and synergy moving forward with new technologies/products.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20367142
> 
> 
> I meet a case to choose between Russound and Xantech. thx



Ironically (and proving my point above), Elan g! has drivers for Russound's multiroom controllers but NOT Xantech. For Xantech, Elan only has drivers for the HD44C, which is an HD video matrix switcher. For Russound, Elan has drivers for the CAV6.6/CAM6.6 as well as the ACA-E5/ZXP-E5 systems.


We exclusively use Elan's matrix switchers when we do a multizone A/V system controlled by g!, so I can't comment on how well Russound works with g!


----------



## JOJO888

Great answer! Thank you very much.

Our customer prefer Russound. I will try to change it.( I advised him a Elan M86A for music streaming plus multi-zone. )


----------



## chomperoni

I am getting close to the finishing stages on my construction.

The entry system will have key fobs with electric strike for two exterior doors plus a remote gate.

I am putting in the Elan DSC3 doorbell system which can open the front gate (or so I've been told).

Does anyone know If it can also control remote unlocking of the other exterior doors?


----------



## Chicagorep

You'll need to add a C2 controller.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chicagorep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You'll need to add a C2 controller.



Adding a second C2 controller or are both doable from one controller


----------



## Chicagorep

It can handle up to 4 doors


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chicagorep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It can handle up to 4 doors



Thank you Chicagorep. That helps a lot.


----------



## chomperoni

Another question. Sorry but my installer seems to be mediocre at best.

I had heard that there is a sun sensor that is available that can sense when to lower automatic shades.

My installer says it doesnt exist.

Is this correct ?


----------



## Chicagorep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/20785976
> 
> 
> Another question. Sorry but my installer seems to be mediocre at best.
> 
> I had heard that there is a sun sensor that is available that can sense when to lower automatic shades.
> 
> My installer says it doesnt exist.
> 
> Is this correct ?



Not in the Elan platform. There are 3rd party units that can be tied to the Elan unit to do what you are looking for. A little online research should help you find a source.


----------



## chomperoni

Can any CCTV DVR be hooked up to the system or is it tied to a particular protocol?


----------



## Chicagorep

It can, you would use RS232 to control the DVR and the Video out on the DVR would be tied into the Video switch, or via IP if the DVR has that output.


----------



## chomperoni

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Chicagorep*
It can, you would use RS232 to control the DVR and the Video out on the DVR would be tied into the Video switch, or via IP if the DVR has that output.
So has to have rs232?


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So has to have rs232?



No, you could just use IR to control your DVR if it didn't have RS232, it's just not quite as reliable (emitter falling off, etc).


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, you could just use IR to control your DVR if it didn't have RS232, it's just not quite as reliable (emitter falling off, etc).



Thank you. There is a great deal on a DVR and it seems to have everything except rs232. For the break in the price I will suffer with the infrared issues.


----------



## chomperoni

I only need 4 rs232 ports. I've been told the option is to go to hc6 from hc12.

Apparently the only difference is the extra 6 ports and hard drive.

What would the hard drive be used for and can I do it by using a NAS drive.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only need 4 rs232 ports. I've been told the option is to go to hc6 from hc12.
> 
> Apparently the only difference is the extra 6 ports and hard drive.
> 
> What would the hard drive be used for and can I do it by using a NAS drive.



Should I stay with the 12?


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Should I stay with the 12?



You can replicate just about everything the internal HDD in the HC12 can do with a NAS. So the only difference left is # of serial ports. You could also consider the HC4, it has 4 serial ports and a few less sense and relay ports. But it has all the processing power of the HC6 & HC12.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airric* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You can replicate just about everything the internal HDD in the HC12 can do with a NAS. So the only difference left is # of serial ports. You could also consider the HC4, it has 4 serial ports and a few less sense and relay ports. But it has all the processing power of the HC6 & HC12.



Thank you Airic, sounds like the HC6 will hit the spot for me.

Can't wait to get the system installed. Hopefully moving in by end of October.


----------



## ccapozzoli

My father has an old Elan S12 system with Via Panels. One of his S12 units broke and I had to rewire everything to the other S12. One issue is I had to re-program everything and I am not an elan programmer. The Via Panel programming is the worst.


Therefore I lost the light programming and other functions, however I was able to get one of the via's working for my father in his office to run the tv.


However the writing is on the wall that the system needs to be replaced. I cannot find an elan dealer to look at the system...The one that did the install went bye bye. The wiring is Horrible also...it's driving me crazy.


Do you think it would be worth finding an Elan installer to look at it? I am not sure of the cost of the G system. I looked at Home Logic a while back and it looked good.


He also has an HAI system installed. I am very familiar with the HAI and their programming with Design Studio. I was thinking of handling the change over and use HAI as the main interface. I am currently using an ipad with HAI Snap-link to control the lighting, temp, security.


There is a lot of equipment that he lost his money on (2-S12 units, 7 Via Panels, camera interface). However from what I am hearing, Elan will not give any value for the older equip.


Therefore I am not sure what route to take. Look toward an Elan dealer for help on the system or rip it all out, keep the amps, add some multi room A/V switcher and tie it all into the HAI for control.


Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## acurlik

Hello, I have a question about the CVRM Component Video Receive.

I have a rack located in my basement with 3 Verizon Fios HD cable boxes along with my Elan system. HC12, M68A and V85. I want to sent HD video to

4 TV's along with IR controll from the TV back to the rack. Can I do it with the CVRM. I am going to use the RSWP for audio just incase i want to use the TV speakers.


Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccapozzoli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My father has an old Elan S12 system with Via Panels. One of his S12 units broke and I had to rewire everything to the other S12. One issue is I had to re-program everything and I am not an elan programmer. The Via Panel programming is the worst.
> 
> 
> Therefore I lost the light programming and other functions, however I was able to get one of the via's working for my father in his office to run the tv.
> 
> 
> However the writing is on the wall that the system needs to be replaced. I cannot find an elan dealer to look at the system...The one that did the install went bye bye. The wiring is Horrible also...it's driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> Do you think it would be worth finding an Elan installer to look at it? I am not sure of the cost of the G system. I looked at Home Logic a while back and it looked good.
> 
> 
> He also has an HAI system installed. I am very familiar with the HAI and their programming with Design Studio. I was thinking of handling the change over and use HAI as the main interface. I am currently using an ipad with HAI Snap-link to control the lighting, temp, security.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of equipment that he lost his money on (2-S12 units, 7 Via Panels, camera interface). However from what I am hearing, Elan will not give any value for the older equip.
> 
> 
> Therefore I am not sure what route to take. Look toward an Elan dealer for help on the system or rip it all out, keep the amps, add some multi room A/V switcher and tie it all into the HAI for control.
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you



Not all of the Elan equipment needs to be ripped out to upgrade to g! Both S12's are still current product and could easily stay and continue to serve A/V matrix switching duties. Obviously all the amps and speakers can stay. That just leaves the VIA touchscreens and whatever system processor he was using (either an SC-4 or SS1) as needing to be replaced.


My biased opinion (I'm an Elan dealer) is it's worth upgrading to g! Incorporating your existing Elan equipment into g! is fairly painless. And g! programming is much better than the old clunky programming of VIA!Tools.


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acurlik* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, I have a question about the CVRM Component Video Receive.
> 
> I have a rack located in my basement with 3 Verizon Fios HD cable boxes along with my Elan system. HC12, M68A and V85. I want to sent HD video to
> 
> 4 TV's along with IR controll from the TV back to the rack. Can I do it with the CVRM. I am going to use the RSWP for audio just incase i want to use the TV speakers.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Andrew



The CVRM does Component video only, no IR passthrough. That being said, if you are going to use the RSWP for audio, that plate does have provisions for IR on the same CAT5 used for audio.


----------



## komlosy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcwilt* /forum/post/20219557
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Yes.



Just to let everyone know...Elan is coming out with an SDK for Q1 2012 that will enable you to write your own 2-way drivers.


----------



## komlosy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/20257056
> 
> 
> Yes.I am international. Now I am in Beijing.Next month I will be in Australia. I will get a set of homeworks system to test. I heard it is good for Elan g!. You know,Lutron is a bit expensive. I hope to find a better way to apply 2-way control for cheaper lighting and climate system even though not included in Elan driver list.I am looking for detail progamming advice. But it seems hard to send and get accurate feed back via RS-232/485 manully in g!(Frederick's advice is helpful,thanks very much) This situation make me down.So far I hope g! more powerful. I will try more after I get its HC6 and TS7.Any achievement will be post here to share with you.



You can always use Insteon as a lighting option. It's cheap and it works....i think. Elan has drivers for them. I, personally, use Lutron RadioRa 2. It works pretty well.


----------



## komlosy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/20785976
> 
> 
> Another question. Sorry but my installer seems to be mediocre at best.
> 
> I had heard that there is a sun sensor that is available that can sense when to lower automatic shades.
> 
> My installer says it doesnt exist.
> 
> Is this correct ?



Your best bet would be Lutron. They will be having this available soon on their RadioRa 2 product line. Lutron also uses an astronomical time clock, so that at a certain time, your shades can go down...or up.


----------



## komlosy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airric* /forum/post/20906947
> 
> 
> No, you could just use IR to control your DVR if it didn't have RS232, it's just not quite as reliable (emitter falling off, etc).



Hot glue is the key to emitters not falling off. Not silicone, superglue. HOT GLUE.


----------



## JOJO888

Can I use the SDK to change layout of item button? Elan's page is not pretty as Control4,Savant even though Bitwise.


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/21137739
> 
> 
> Can I use the SDK to change layout of item button? Elan's page is not pretty as Control4,Savant even though Bitwise.



Not sure what you mean by "layout of item button".


Do you mean the arrangement of buttons on a page or the appearance of the button itself?


----------



## JOJO888

Yes,both of them.


----------



## fcwilt

The configuration utility allows for arranging buttons, etc and altering many of the characteristics of the buttons, etc. You also can customize the colors within limits.


I don't know what the SDK will allow.


The older HomeLogic system came with many different "color sets" but the new g! just has the basic black scheme.


I don't know why folks worry so about this sort of thing - the point of a tool such as g! is to be functional and user friendly. Clearly Elan is trying to keep things looking much like the iPad/iPhone design - and that will help with users being comfortable when starting to use the system. I don't hear a lot of end users asking for works of art - just something that works well.


That's just my two cents.


----------



## Airric

To answer JOJO's question, technically I don't know the answer to your question since the SDK isn't released yet, but I'm pretty confident that the answer will be no. The purpose of the SDK is not to customize the "look" of g!, it's for software developers to be able to write drivers for 3rd party equipment to work with g! with full 2-way communication.


To that end, Frederick put it best. If people are looking for a completely custom look to their touchscreens, then g! is not the system for them, nor is it intended to be. As a dealer, my experience is that the overwhelming majority of my clients could care less about customizing their interfaces. They simply want a system that works reliably and is incredibly easy to use. In my opinion, Elan g! nails both of those points.


----------



## chomperoni

I agree that people want the Elan g system because it is so simple to use.

That was one of the main reasons I chose it over other systems as everyone in my family can use it.

Does anyone know if they are coming out with a blackberry or Android app?

Would be nice not to be tied to Apple as additional control devices.


----------



## JOJO888

Frederick & Eric,

thx.What you said is what I guessed. SDK for 3rd party drivers is most important thing. For interface? maybe SDK version2.0


----------



## chomperoni

Does anyone know if they are planning an android app?


----------



## jmaxbrod

I am Élan dealer, and love the g! System. But I'm hoping they release the iPad app before android. Right now it's an iPhone app made bigger by iPad. And it limits GUI. But I know both are in the pipeline. I'm guess Q1 to Q2 2012.


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmaxbrod* /forum/post/21245528
> 
> 
> I am Élan dealer, and love the g! System. But I'm hoping they release the iPad app before android. Right now it's an iPhone app made bigger by iPad. And it limits GUI. But I know both are in the pipeline. I'm guess Q1 to Q2 2012.



That's funny - I thought it was out - on the app I messed with (very briefly) I didn't see the 1X/2X button I am used to seeing on an iPod app running on an iPad.


----------



## jmaxbrod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcwilt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny - I thought it was out - on the app I messed with (very briefly) I didn't see the 1X/2X button I am used to seeing on an iPod app running on an iPad.



It doesn't have 1x or 2x button. It automatically enlarges to fit iPad. I didn't know it either, until I called tech complaining about a Sirius interface, and that's when they explained it. I was a little upset cause I know what g! Will do, and I couldn't make it happen. It was the limits of the app due to the actual iPhone. When they release all of the g! potential, it will be quite an amazing system.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmaxbrod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am Élan dealer, and love the g! System. But I'm hoping they release the iPad app before android. Right now it's an iPhone app made bigger by iPad. And it limits GUI. But I know both are in the pipeline. I'm guess Q1 to Q2 2012.



Good news. Now for a blackberry app and it will be truly universal.


----------



## JOJO888

Hi guys, will Elan showcase the SDK at ISE show?


----------



## Airric

Unfortunately, I've been told they are pushing the SDK back..again. And it may not materialize until Rev. 2 of the HC controllers due to some technical limitations.


----------



## JOJO888

So bad news. In your opinion,will they develop it with g2 at same time based on a new technology platform?


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So bad news. In your opinion,will they develop it with g2 at same time based on a new technology platform?



No, same g! Platform from a software perspective, just new hardware updates to the HC processor line. Don't know if that means that drivers written with the SDK would not be backwards compatible with current HC controllers or not. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## WindyCityGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chicagorep* /forum/post/19645330
> 
> 
> The Elan g! driver list is very extensive, over 450 products are supported. I think you would be hard pressed to find a product that supports 2 way communication that isn't on the list.



To my knowledge they dont support Sonos.


----------



## chomperoni

New iPhone iPad app is now available.


----------



## JOJO888

Any diffrence besides KNX?


----------



## chomperoni

Better graphics for iPad. Seems a little quicker than 5.3.

Thats just what's apparent to me as a user.


----------



## JOJO888

I am really disappointed for Elan and AVC. They are too low to compete with other control producer. No SDK, how to go outside of US?


----------



## Jongoldman

Hi, new to this thread.


I have an existing HomeLogic system, as does my father, and we are considering the élan G upgrade. My system, more so than his, has been extremely customized over the years (I was probably one of their first 100 customers). Is there a way to migrate all the Screens/Keypaids, EventMaps, etc. over to élan G?


Is there any real new functionality? Has anything been removed?


Is there a real MacOS interface yet or just the crappy Java one?


Are irrigation and/or messaging available in the iPhone iOS apps?


Are the touch screens any better now? In both homes we have 5, 3 of which freeze up all the time.


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jongoldman* /forum/post/21826950
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Is there any real new functionality?



Well for me the reason to upgrade was the HR2. It alone was worth the work involved in upgrading the system.


IMO the touch screens are better looking too. I had no problems with the older units but I added some newer units and they have worked fine as well.


There is a nice selection of controllers as well though the HC4 was fine for my application.


One BIG thing that I am looking forward to is the SDK which (if what I have heard is correct) should solve the problem of supporting hardware that Elan doesn't (yet) support. The SDK has been delayed (so I have been told) - I hope it does see the light of day - soon.


----------



## Jongoldman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcwilt* /forum/post/21827201
> 
> 
> Well for me the reason to upgrade was the HR2. It alone was worth the work involved in upgrading the system.
> 
> 
> IMO the touch screens are better looking too. I had no problems with the older units but I added some newer units and they have worked fine as well.
> 
> 
> There is a nice selection of controllers as well though the HC4 was fine for my application.
> 
> 
> One BIG thing that I am looking forward to is the SDK which (if what I have heard is correct) should solve the problem of supporting hardware that Elan doesn't (yet) support. The SDK has been delayed (so I have been told) - I hope it does see the light of day - soon.



What is the HR2? Were you able to use the old templates/Event Maps from the HomeLogic systems or did you have to recreate everything.


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jongoldman* /forum/post/21828631
> 
> 
> What is the HR2?



The HR2 is a "stick" type remote with a small color touchscreen for custom "buttons". It uses WiFi to connect to the g! It's very nice (IMO) and works very well.


I replaced 4 URC MX-950s with 4 HR2s and am completely satisfied with the results.


The 950s (begin IR remotes) didn't work all that well with the HomeLogic system. While the HomeLogic system could be configured to respond to the IR commands from the 950 and then control the A/V equipment there was a lag in response that was not acceptable. I ended up using a very limited set of IR commands that the HomeLogic recognized just to keep the HomeLogic in sync with the A/V gear. Then the 950s simply controlled the A/V gear directly via IR. The HomeLogic system (via the touch screens) was also able to control the A/V gear using IR and RS232.


The response time of the g! system to commands from the HR2 is very quick. So the HR2 is sending commands, via WiFi, to the g! system which is controlling the A/V gear using IR and RS232.


You configure the HR2 (more or less) as you do the touch screens. You have the small touch screen on the HR2 on which you can position buttons (9 buttons is likely the most you would want on a page but you can have multiple pages of them). And you have the "hard" buttons which you can configure.


The HR2 in addition to being you primary "Media" controller can also control the Light, Security, Climate parts of the g! system.


The HR2 really is quite good.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jongoldman* /forum/post/21828631
> 
> 
> Were you able to use the old templates/Event Maps from the HomeLogic systems.



No I didn't find a way to do that - though I didn't try very hard.


----------



## Jongoldman

Thanks for the feedback. Any idea if it works with Macs?


----------



## fcwilt

If what works with Macs?


----------



## Jongoldman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcwilt* /forum/post/21831672
> 
> 
> If what works with Macs?




Can I Mac OS X computer control a house running Elan g!? Right now HomeLogic has a crappy Java interface but it is somewhat useable.


----------



## fcwilt

I don't know.


----------



## JOJO888

I heard rumor that SDK was killed.


----------



## fcwilt

Heard that as well but a rumor is just that.


I think it would be a big mistake for them to do that - yes its a lot of work for them but it would make the system a lot more versatile and competitive in the market place.


----------



## JOJO888

Can not agree more. Yes, killing SDK means killing Elan self.


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jongoldman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Can I Mac OS X computer control a house running Elan g!? Right now HomeLogic has a crappy Java interface but it is somewhat useable.



Yes and no. No, you cannot run the g! Connect software directly in OS X. Yes you can run the g! Connect software on a Mac if you are running Windows through VMWare Fusion, Parallels, Bootcamp, etc.


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard rumor that SDK was killed.



I haven't heard anything different from what I reported last time which is that they are just pushing it back to coincide with a Rev. 2 release of the HC controllers, not that it's getting killed. We will have to wait and see though.


----------



## slm95

This is so stupid, I emailed elan a year ago and they said the android app was coming out very soon. Wtf takes so long


----------



## JOJO888




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slm95* /forum/post/21866889
> 
> 
> This is so stupid, I emailed elan a year ago and they said the android app was coming out very soon. Wtf takes so long



It seems Elan team work very slowly and can not keep the word.

It is very disappointing.


----------



## rays

I downloaded the G! practice software. It seems to connect to one of Elan's servers.


Does this mean that every time one uses the G! system at home, it connects to a remote server? If so, what happens if Elan goes away (and presumably so does their server)?


----------



## fcwilt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rays* /forum/post/21898567
> 
> 
> I downloaded the G! practice software. It seems to connect to one of Elan's servers.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that every time one uses the G! system at home, it connects to a remote server? If so, what happens if Elan goes away (and presumably so does their server)?



No.


You can pay a fee to Elan to enable you to connect to your home system without worrying about firewall settings, IP tracking, etc.


But you don't have to. You can connect directly to your home system.


----------



## chomperoni

You can log into the system either remotely by computer or 3G on your phone/iPad or when at home on you're home network wifi


----------



## Jongoldman

Anyone tried the new iPhone release from April? Its not showing Irrigation or Messaging for me (but I am still on HomeLogic, not g).


Apparently I would have to rebuild every single last screen to do the upgrade, at least 40 hours of work. Can't spend the $$ on the upgrade and then the time rebuilding every last page/event map, etc. I wonder if anyone has tried an import/export from HL to g to see if anything comes over.


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Elan team work very slowly and can not keep the word.
> 
> It is very disappointing.



I know it can be frustrating at times, trust me, no one knows this more than dealers such as myself. That being said, Elan has finally started working with a third party programming group who will do nothing but right drivers for them. This will allow Elan to focus solely on feature sets while this other group of programmers does nothing but bang out new/updated drivers. Start expecting new driver releases every month starting in May, compared to every 3-4 months when Elan was doing it all.


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jongoldman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone tried the new iPhone release from April? Its not showing Irrigation or Messaging for me (but I am still on HomeLogic, not g).
> 
> 
> Apparently I would have to rebuild every single last screen to do the upgrade, at least 40 hours of work. Can't spend the $$ on the upgrade and then the time rebuilding every last page/event map, etc. I wonder if anyone has tried an import/export from HL to g to see if anything comes over.



In order to get any of the new features of the new iOS app, you would have to update your system to the latest Elan software (5.5.126). Unfortunately for you, its not even as easy as just updating your HomeBrick and reprogramming. HomeBricks can only ever be updated to 5.0, due to hardware limitations. You would have to upgrade your HomeBrick to an HC controller to get any of the updated features beyond 5.0.


And the answer to your last question is no, you cannot import a HomeLogic configuration into a g! system, as I've verified on an old HomeBrick in the past.


----------



## JOJO888

Any good news in this CEDIA Expo?


----------



## Airric




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOJO888*  /t/1296932/elan-g/90#post_22405824
> 
> 
> Any good news in this CEDIA Expo?



Sorry for the late response, although there is not a lot of Elan news on the hardware front, lots of cool stuff on the software side. The new 6.0 software will be chock full of new features and capabilities such as:

1) Android compatibility (finally)

2) A full blown door locks interface that not only allows for lock/unlock and status, but also full account management, real time battery status, and a history view that will show time of entry and who's pass code was used. Also the ability to setup temp passcodes for maids, delivery men, etc. All directly from the Elan interface.

3) Full blown integration of the Logitech Squeezebox platform. This is huge as Elan has only given access to Pandora and Rhapsody from Squeezebox in the past. Now you get full access to ALL that Squeezebox has to offer (i.e. Spotify, MOG, iTunes integration, etc.). This also includes integrating with the new Fusion Ovation music server that is based on the Squeezebox platform.

4) A new "programming platform" that will make it much easier and efficient to program interfaces across all devices (mostly beneficial to dealers/programmers)


Plus many more updated drivers to control more devices/subsystems.


----------



## JOJO888

It is cool!

Thank you for information. Waiting for that 6.0.


----------



## DrewD

I would like to stream movies off a server to my g! System/HDTV. Is there an easy solution?


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrewD*  /t/1296932/elan-g/90#post_22649273
> 
> 
> I would like to stream movies off a server to my g! System/HDTV. Is there an easy solution?


I believe you can do that using xbmc and a jailbroken device such as apple TV or Xbox. I am currently using a jail broken apple tv with no issues. I use an HDMI matrix switch to my TV's and the apple TV runs through that. Elan only controls the TV functions not the content.


----------



## Sampson0420

You can use a vortexbox server as your NAS, LMS server/players, and movie server. It also has auto ripping features.


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sampson0420*  /t/1296932/elan-g/90#post_22949456
> 
> 
> You can use a vortexbox server as your NAS, LMS server/players, and movie server. It also has auto ripping features.



Have you done this ? I'm interested for my home


----------



## mikemy


I feel the need to share a very bad user experience with Elan out to the world.

 

For 12 months one of their installers has struggled to get basic functionality working with Elan. Is it my installer or the equipment? I don't know but I would never use this stuff again and I would encourage other to purchase anything but Elan.

 

Here are the troubles we still have after 12 months:

 

1) Took 10 months just to get basic load control of lights. But, we still have lights that don't always turn on or off. We have switches that have the switch lights on all the time and sometimes don't go off. Because of our trouble just getting this equipment to function, we have never even done scenes.

 

2) We still cannot get a picture to one TV.

 

3) We have feedback in our master bedroom speakers. So much so, that we don't use the TV of music there. We also can't navigate the DirecTV guide because each push gets translated to two, meaning if we push channel up it goes up two. Try navigating the DVR list and playing something with those kind of controls. Too frustrating to use.

 

4) The FM signal from the Elan tuner makes the speakers sound like they are shot. If we source from an Ipod, it sounds OK. So, we know it is the Elan tuner. That tuner also turns on even when we don't use it as a source.

 

5) We have a son that has just headed to college. So, we wanted to be able to turn his access/control on and off. Four months later, we still don't have it.

 

6) Once in a while we have a glitch. Because we have to go through the dealer to fix, we loose that function for days. As a user, not being able to fix, adjust, or change the small stuff is just not acceptable. It is costly and takes weeks before anything is done. There is NO customer support. Everything must go through authorized dealers. What a disappointment.

 

I think there is more but I am tired of typing all this stuff. Suffice to say, I would never use Elan again. I may even have it ripped out (seriously...just sent emails to dealers of other equipment last night). I trust that will cost a fortune but getting something that works for the next 20 years is important to me.

 

To anyone considering using a whole home control system, don't believe Elan dealers that is as good as others and less expensive. From my experience, the equipment and the dealers are very very poor. It is the worst decision I made on the remodel of my home. It is the only one I regret as I have patiently waited for six months while it is supposedly being fixed. But it isn't.

 

Mike


----------



## fcwilt

I am quite comfortable saying the problem is your dealer and/or installer.



After the hardware is installed setting up basic light control is at most a few days work. Refining it would take additional time but 10 months is insane.


Regards no picture to TV: Not directly an Elan issue but an installation issue. Need more information as to what equipment is being used and how the equipment is installed.


Regards the feedback: Need more information. Cannot imagine how this happening. Perhaps the intercom feature is enabled?


The DirectTV issue is likely because the IR coding is wrong. The symptom indicates it is. A few IR controlled devices require special attention to the IR coding, it is not difficult, it just needs to be done. Perhaps the dealer/installer does not know this.


The Elan hardware is good quality. You might have a defective tuner but that is a simple swap.


Controlling remote access is a simple problem.



Do Elan a favor and write a calm and reasoned letter to the home office. They will want to know that one of their dealer/installers is seemingly incompetent. Any company that depends on dealer/installers will likely have a number of duds signed up and they need to be weeded out.



If you are anywhere near SW Virginia perhaps my guys could come and fix your setup.


----------



## mikemy


Hi Frederick,

 

I appreciate your offer to help but I am in Minnesota.

 

And yes, it is insane! But I don't think it is just the dealer anymore.

 

I have written and talked with Elan. They apparently did some programming after we fired the first guy but that was several months ago. With things still not working, I have lost faith in them and felt the need to share this publicly.

 

I do appreciate and understand this stuff can get complicated (as I am in the software business). But, I have spent a ton of money now and given everyone involved time to solve the issues. My installer/dealer isn't getting the job done nor is Elan. I feel I got taken by both parties and Elan equipment simply does not work well. In the end, I am the one responsible and am left holding the bag.

 

It is too bad Elan doesn't have a place for user feedback. Good companies want feedback so they can make their products better.  Based on my experience, Elan is not in that class and others should know that before buying.

 

Thanks again for your offer to help. Clearly, I need it.

 

Mike


----------



## fcwilt

Trust me on this Elan g! will work just FINE when installed by someone who knows what they are doing.


I have Elan g! in my own home.


It handles the security system (ELK), security cameras (AXIS), HVAC control via thermostats (8 RCS), irrigation control (Hunter), lighting (60 some UPB devices), AV control (4 locations STB, BD player, Dune player, TV/Projector) and other misc control (whole house water shutoff, garage door control, bathroom towel warmers, bathroom steam generator, lake/air temp monitoring, weather reporting).


I have had some equipment failures in the past when lighting struck our wireless dog fence and the surge got into the house wiring. I have had zero failures with the Elan branded hardware (I probably just jinxed myself).


And the system just works, day after day, month after month.


Will you accept a private message? I have a solution that may work for you based on postings.


Once the system works as intended you will be glad you have it.


----------



## mikemy


I am open to a private message Frederick. How does that work?


----------



## fcwilt

Look at the box where your avatar image and you screen name displays. You will see a little triangle with options. One is to send a private message. You will get a notice that you have one waiting sometime after it is sent to you.


----------



## robinantonymax

Dear 

Frederick C. Wilt

Can you let me know how to write Drivers in Elan. Drivers means real driver in LUA Language


----------



## fcwilt

robinantonymax said:


> Dear
> 
> Frederick C. Wilt
> 
> Can you let me know how to write Drivers in Elan. Drivers means real driver in LUA Language


So far I have no information. 

Still waiting to hear something positive.


----------



## robinantonymax

fcwilt said:


> So far I have no information.
> 
> Still waiting to hear something positive.


Still its too long since waiting for opening driver writing option in ELAN. I am working with ELAN since 4 years but i fell this block making elan Stay back in AV controller. other then its too good control system


----------



## fcwilt

Indeed the g! system has lots going for it.

Sadly since Elan bought HomeLogic, Elan has made some decisions which, IMO, have made the system less desirable.

It seems they are heading towards more of a "closed" system with a fixed, small set of solutions for each category - like dropping all UPB brands except for PulseWorx.


----------

